
Seeking freelancer: European rails dev with data and analytics experience - alessiosantocs
Hey everyone,<p>we are a Milan, Italy based company looking to build custom conversion tracking tools and analytics panels. We want to build the infrastructure to analyze the data behind our business and drive our growth in the future.<p>I&#x27;m Alessio, I have startup experience in the digital tech space, I&#x27;m a developer myself and am responsible for the tech part of the company.<p>For the sake of an easier communication we are looking for a fluent english communicator based in Europe.
I really look forward to having a chat with you.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;alessiosantocs.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;pmihT6<p>Recap:
Contract: Freelance
Located: Everywhere in Europe
Experience: Rails dev who loves data :)
======
kawera
Company url?

